# technics r9550 harness



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought this technics HU about a month or 2 ago, but I am having problems locating a harness or pin out for the harness (I only need to know where the power/ ground/ turn on are since I do not plan on using the internal power amp. I would love to use it in one of my cars, but that is hard to do without a way to plug it in. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

surely someone has one of these (or its panasonic counterpart) and has the pinout for the harness?


----------



## BeefShadow (May 2, 2017)

CK1991 said:


> surely someone has one of these (or its panasonic counterpart) and has the pinout for the harness?


Super old thread, but did you get your pinout? I recently purchased one of these that came with a harness.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I never did find a harness and I still have the unit. If you could post the wire diagram, that would be great


----------



## BeefShadow (May 2, 2017)

I drew something up and I need to have 5 posts to link images


----------



## BeefShadow (May 2, 2017)

I took mine off the shelf and drew this up for you, and anybody else needing it. Sometime I'll look through digikey to see if I can find connectors to make a few cables. 

Mine doesn't work anymore. The red LED does light up when it has 12v (actually 14.4) and the buttons turn green when I hit the power button, but it looks like everything in the LCD screen is activated. At first, nothing would happen. I would only have the red LED lit in the power button even after pressing it. I replaced the 3v battery that is under the cassette deck and this is where I'm at now.


----------

